# fancy dress ideas



## spooks (16 March 2007)

anyone come up with any ideas for a 4yr old boy and a shetland ? ive got a couple of things im going to do (once ive worked out how to use a sewing machine) kids are being useless and cant think of anything!


----------



## JessPickle (16 March 2007)

I did superman with pickle at out last fancy dress.  and with a little boy you can easily get a small outfit from ebay.  Then I just bought some superman party plates and sowed them onto a blue saddlecloth

If you want some pictures of our superman outfit just pm me!


----------



## Christmas_Kate (16 March 2007)

lion king


----------



## CastleMouse (16 March 2007)

A knight and his trusty steed??


----------



## piebaldsparkle (16 March 2007)

Indian brave (poster paints make great hand prints!!)


----------



## madhector (16 March 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Indian brave (poster paints make great hand prints!!) 
	
	
		
		
	


	











[/ QUOTE ]

that is fab!


----------



## Christmas_Kate (16 March 2007)

I should have said, lion king, you have a chestnut shettie, hairspray that wild mane into a lion's mane, back comb it, whatever, bandage tail into a lion's tail, and dress kid up as a meercat. One lion king!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (16 March 2007)

Wow that's sounds fab.  Now just need my sister to drop her baby, convince it, it wants to ride and go a purchase a chesnut pony with a massive mane!!!!  Might have to go for Sec A as Sparks flips out at anything smaller!!!!


----------



## spooks (16 March 2007)

keep them coming, good ideas so far. tinks already looks like a lion with her mane (not as much as G does though!) superman is a good one , think i have seen the pics but feel free to post them to remind me! i have thought of a knight but had a metal block and cant remember what a knights horse wears!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (16 March 2007)

Farmer and cow?  Bandage tail and attach udder (rubber glove) with surcingle.


----------



## TequilaMist (16 March 2007)

When my daughter was bout 5 I sat up most of night and made  a grey furry rabbit suite(sort of looked  like a fluffy grey boiler suite with a hood,put elastic in hood so it would go round face,fastened up front with velcro) complete with stand up ears and fluffy white tail,we drew whiskers and blacked daughters nose (with eyeliner pencil) shetland pony had antlers and biege dots on back,they went as Bambi and Thumper.She got 1st prize.


----------



## SummerStorm (16 March 2007)

I've only ever done fancy dress once and I did pegasus - bless my little lad though - he didn't bat an eyelid!


----------



## buzzles (16 March 2007)

My sister has done pony fancy dress every year since she was 3 (now 11), the ones I can remember are, sylvester and tweetie (she had a sylvester cat outfit and stuck yellow feathers on pony), angel on a christmas tree (green rug with xmas decrations on it and she was angel, if boy maybe he could be a star?), headless horseman, (that one was my idea and came out really well-was quite real and scary looking!!), a lot of princess ones (snow princess, space princess and just dress pony up similar- maybe not good idea for a boy though!), santa and rudolph, a witch and a ghost, harry potter and a unicorn, sea horse (lots of beach things tied everywhere and a swim suit over johds!), clothes horse, sock horse. Popular ones at comps seem to be cowboys, indians, knights, (lord of the rings style or narnia style), hobbits, gandalf and shadowfax, the lone ranger and silver, tonto and scout, zorro and his horse.


----------

